# First smoke on my new GMG Daniel Boone.. Pulled pork. It's what's for dinner.. Qview and plenty of p



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

Last week I picked up a new Green Mountain Daniel Boone. I have had great luck with my MES but I wanted something a bit larger and more self sufficient for bigger smokes. I picked up a 14 pound pork shoulder from Costco. It turned out to be 2 cuts which was fine by me. Night before last I rubbed them down with some Baron of BBQ rub I have, wrapped them and put them in the fridge for the night. Last night around 10PM I fired up the smoker, pulled the pork from the fridge to let it warm up a bit and I tied them up. I also injected them with some Dr. Pepper. 

At 11:30ish, the pork went in. Its now 9AM and one of them is at 158* and the other at 145*. I am spraying them with apple juice every hour or so which I started doing at around 8AM.. One thing I like about this smoker/grill is that it only drops about 10* if that after a quick opening after which it rebounds back to temp in a matter of minutes.

More pics will come as the smoke progresses but in the mean time, here are some pics and a qView..

Rubbed, wrapped and ready for the fridge.








The lighting in my kitchen didn't benefit this picture. This is just before they went on the smoker..







Some qView.. 8 hours into the smoke..


----------



## teleburst (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great so far!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 11, 2011)

UMMMM UMMMM Good!

What flavor pellet are you using?

TJ


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> UMMMM UMMMM Good!
> 
> What flavor pellet are you using?
> 
> TJ




I'm using the Green Mountain Grill Gold pellets which are an Oak base. I mixed in some Apple pellet to go with it. Another Qview after a quick apple juice spritz.. One is at 162* and the other at 158. A long way to go..


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

Duplicate.. Sorry.


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

Getting closer!


----------



## race.fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Slief, are you planning on foiling ?

Robert


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

great job, also learned about green mountain grills and costco has pork shoulder, my way they dont have any, or sam either, would U share how much per pound the pork was if U can remember???????


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

race.fan said:


> Looking good Slief, are you planning on foiling ?
> 
> Robert


Nah.. I skipped the foil this time. My last pork shoulder was foiled at about 165. I was really on the fence about it but decided just to leave it be and spray it with apple juice every hour or so in an effort to learn while I burn or smoke that is.




SKULLY said:


> great job, also learned about green mountain grills and costco has pork shoulder, my way they dont have any, or sam either, would U share how much per pound the pork was if U can remember???????


I think it was between $2-$3 per pound. If memory serves me, the 14 pounds of carnage cost a little over $30

.


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

slief said:


> Nah.. I skipped the foil this time. My last pork shoulder was foiled at about 165. I was really on the fence about it but decided just to leave it be and spray it with apple juice every hour or so in an effort to learn while I burn or smoke that is.
> 
> I think it was between $2-$3 per pound. If memory serves me, the 14 pounds of carnage cost a little over $30
> 
> .


thanks bro....costco has great meat


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

First one finished up a little bit ago.. Pulled from the smoker at 197. Other one should be done soon.

Here is a sneak peak. Money shots to come soon.


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 11, 2011)

that looks great, i bet tastes great too.


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2011)

Very very very nice...love those MONEY shots....


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm full! They came out PERFECT! 17 hours of smoke, no foil and the meat had just the right amount of smokiness. I was afraid it might be too smokey but I was wrong.

Here is the end result.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2011)

It sure looks awesome to me. Now I hope that you enjoyed it to.


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 12, 2011)

looks great


----------



## skully (Dec 12, 2011)

now thats alot of bark, and i dont mean dog......bet its tastey


----------



## 1golfmom (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

This is the first time for me to use GMG Daniel Boone (Christmas present).  I "smoked" some pork steaks using no rub and used gold premium pellets.

I wasn't really impressed as there wasn't the smoke flavor I thought they'd have. 

You spoke of some rub; is that a special recipe or did you purchase rub?  Do you have a good recipe for rub?

These looked GREAT!!!

I'm ready to try again.

Thanks for any help you can give me!  I was going to buy one of their other smokers but recieved this one which I'm excited about BUT want more of a smoked BBQ flavor.

Arkansas gal


----------



## slief (Dec 29, 2011)

1golfmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first time for me to use GMG Daniel Boone (Christmas present).  I "smoked" some pork steaks using no rub and used gold premium pellets.
> 
> ...


I used a rub that we bought from Baron. If you do a search for Baron of BBQ, you should find his site. My brother picked some up for me. He also has his recipe available. I like it because has a bit of kick to it while also having just enough sweet and salt. I would also check out Jeff's Rub. You can purchase the recipe here and everybody swears by it. There are also tons of other rub recipes on the forum as well if you do a bit of searching.

As for the smokiness. Mine was not overwhelming, it was perfect. I smoked for 18 hours at about 220-230 and never foil wrapped. If you want more smoke, you can get yourself an AMNPS and add more smoke if you wish just by putting this on the grate with some lit pellets in it. They work great. Also, you might think about getting yourself some other flavors of pellets. Apple, hickory etc. You can mix some pellets into the hopper with the GMG ones too. I smoked a ham and mixed in layers of apple with the GMG pellets. If you really like a stronger smoke flavor, hickory will do it. The GMG pellets are much more mild in comparison and are oak based.

That said, I am not sure how long you cooked those steaks for or how hot but I wouldn't expect much smoke flavor with those pellets on a short hot cook. Also, use a Maverick or similar grill probe. Spray the grill probe with some oil and stab it through a potato so that the tip is sticking about half way out the other side. Put the probed potato on the grill near where you are cooking and keep in mind that the grills built in temp guage will likely be 10*+ below the actual temp that your Maverick will read on  the grill. Adjust the grill temp down so that you are cooking based on the Maverick probe temp. If you don't you will most likely be cooking hotter (and faster) than you think.


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

Last week I picked up a new Green Mountain Daniel Boone. I have had great luck with my MES but I wanted something a bit larger and more self sufficient for bigger smokes. I picked up a 14 pound pork shoulder from Costco. It turned out to be 2 cuts which was fine by me. Night before last I rubbed them down with some Baron of BBQ rub I have, wrapped them and put them in the fridge for the night. Last night around 10PM I fired up the smoker, pulled the pork from the fridge to let it warm up a bit and I tied them up. I also injected them with some Dr. Pepper. 

At 11:30ish, the pork went in. Its now 9AM and one of them is at 158* and the other at 145*. I am spraying them with apple juice every hour or so which I started doing at around 8AM.. One thing I like about this smoker/grill is that it only drops about 10* if that after a quick opening after which it rebounds back to temp in a matter of minutes.

More pics will come as the smoke progresses but in the mean time, here are some pics and a qView..

Rubbed, wrapped and ready for the fridge.








The lighting in my kitchen didn't benefit this picture. This is just before they went on the smoker..







Some qView.. 8 hours into the smoke..


----------



## teleburst (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great so far!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 11, 2011)

UMMMM UMMMM Good!

What flavor pellet are you using?

TJ


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> UMMMM UMMMM Good!
> 
> What flavor pellet are you using?
> 
> TJ




I'm using the Green Mountain Grill Gold pellets which are an Oak base. I mixed in some Apple pellet to go with it. Another Qview after a quick apple juice spritz.. One is at 162* and the other at 158. A long way to go..


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

Duplicate.. Sorry.


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

Getting closer!


----------



## race.fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Slief, are you planning on foiling ?

Robert


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

great job, also learned about green mountain grills and costco has pork shoulder, my way they dont have any, or sam either, would U share how much per pound the pork was if U can remember???????


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

race.fan said:


> Looking good Slief, are you planning on foiling ?
> 
> Robert


Nah.. I skipped the foil this time. My last pork shoulder was foiled at about 165. I was really on the fence about it but decided just to leave it be and spray it with apple juice every hour or so in an effort to learn while I burn or smoke that is.




SKULLY said:


> great job, also learned about green mountain grills and costco has pork shoulder, my way they dont have any, or sam either, would U share how much per pound the pork was if U can remember???????


I think it was between $2-$3 per pound. If memory serves me, the 14 pounds of carnage cost a little over $30

.


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

slief said:


> Nah.. I skipped the foil this time. My last pork shoulder was foiled at about 165. I was really on the fence about it but decided just to leave it be and spray it with apple juice every hour or so in an effort to learn while I burn or smoke that is.
> 
> I think it was between $2-$3 per pound. If memory serves me, the 14 pounds of carnage cost a little over $30
> 
> .


thanks bro....costco has great meat


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

First one finished up a little bit ago.. Pulled from the smoker at 197. Other one should be done soon.

Here is a sneak peak. Money shots to come soon.


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 11, 2011)

that looks great, i bet tastes great too.


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2011)

Very very very nice...love those MONEY shots....


----------



## slief (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm full! They came out PERFECT! 17 hours of smoke, no foil and the meat had just the right amount of smokiness. I was afraid it might be too smokey but I was wrong.

Here is the end result.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2011)

It sure looks awesome to me. Now I hope that you enjoyed it to.


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 12, 2011)

looks great


----------



## skully (Dec 12, 2011)

now thats alot of bark, and i dont mean dog......bet its tastey


----------



## 1golfmom (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

This is the first time for me to use GMG Daniel Boone (Christmas present).  I "smoked" some pork steaks using no rub and used gold premium pellets.

I wasn't really impressed as there wasn't the smoke flavor I thought they'd have. 

You spoke of some rub; is that a special recipe or did you purchase rub?  Do you have a good recipe for rub?

These looked GREAT!!!

I'm ready to try again.

Thanks for any help you can give me!  I was going to buy one of their other smokers but recieved this one which I'm excited about BUT want more of a smoked BBQ flavor.

Arkansas gal


----------



## slief (Dec 29, 2011)

1golfmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first time for me to use GMG Daniel Boone (Christmas present).  I "smoked" some pork steaks using no rub and used gold premium pellets.
> 
> ...


I used a rub that we bought from Baron. If you do a search for Baron of BBQ, you should find his site. My brother picked some up for me. He also has his recipe available. I like it because has a bit of kick to it while also having just enough sweet and salt. I would also check out Jeff's Rub. You can purchase the recipe here and everybody swears by it. There are also tons of other rub recipes on the forum as well if you do a bit of searching.

As for the smokiness. Mine was not overwhelming, it was perfect. I smoked for 18 hours at about 220-230 and never foil wrapped. If you want more smoke, you can get yourself an AMNPS and add more smoke if you wish just by putting this on the grate with some lit pellets in it. They work great. Also, you might think about getting yourself some other flavors of pellets. Apple, hickory etc. You can mix some pellets into the hopper with the GMG ones too. I smoked a ham and mixed in layers of apple with the GMG pellets. If you really like a stronger smoke flavor, hickory will do it. The GMG pellets are much more mild in comparison and are oak based.

That said, I am not sure how long you cooked those steaks for or how hot but I wouldn't expect much smoke flavor with those pellets on a short hot cook. Also, use a Maverick or similar grill probe. Spray the grill probe with some oil and stab it through a potato so that the tip is sticking about half way out the other side. Put the probed potato on the grill near where you are cooking and keep in mind that the grills built in temp guage will likely be 10*+ below the actual temp that your Maverick will read on  the grill. Adjust the grill temp down so that you are cooking based on the Maverick probe temp. If you don't you will most likely be cooking hotter (and faster) than you think.


----------

